# wine et photofiltre



## bibiche (12 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
je me suis laissé dire que Photofiltre pouvait fonctionner sur Mac grâce à Wine. J'ai donc bêtement téléchargé Wine et Photofiltre... et maintenant, je fais comment ? j'ai sur mon bureau un dossier Wine 2.0 et un photofiltre.exe, ça me fait une belle jambe !
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour *bibiche
*
Je viens de me créer une application «Photophiltre 7» lançable par double-clic dans «El Capitan 10.11.6» (ça marcherait aussi bien dans «Sierra» ou autre version de *macOS*).

Voici le procédé :

*- a)* tu télécharges ici ☞*Wineskin Winery.app*☜ > tu dézippes > tu déplaces le logiciel dans le répertoire général des _Applications_. C'est un logiciel graphique permettant le portage de programme Windows *.exe* dans *macOS* (logiciel qui bat à plate-couture les ténors du portage comme «CrossOver» ou «PlayOnMac» - tu peux mettre ton *Wine* à la poubelle).

*- b)* tu télécharges spécifiquement sur cette page de ☞*Photophiltre studio*☜ le : *Photophiltre 7.2.1 Version française avec installateur* --> tu obtiens donc un programme  *pf7-setup-fr-7.2.1.exe*.

*- c)* tu lances «Wineskin Winery.app» et tu obtiens un petit panneau graphique dans lequel tu presses le bouton du bas : Create New Blank Wrapper (créer un nouveau paquetage d'application vide) --> dans le nouveau panneau qui s'affiche > tu choisis comme titre de l'application : *Photophiltre 7* et _OK_ --> "_Voulez-vous que l'application «WineskinX11» accepte les connexions entrantes ?_" = oui --> le paquetage d'une application va être créé en toile de fond --> panneau : Wrapper Creation Finished (création du paquet de l'application finie) --> tu presses le bouton _OK_ et le panneau disparaît. Tu peux fermer aussi l'ancien panneau principal Wineskin Winery.

*- d)* tu vas dans l'espace de ton dossier de compte au dossier _Applications_ (dossier personnel - pas le répertoire-Système des _Applications_) --> tu trouves un sous-dossier _Wineskin_ > à l'intérieur tu as ton application «Photophiltre 7.app». Attention ! cette application est une forme de portage vide de programme exécutable pour l'instant. Tu fais un double-clic dessus : un panneau d'installation Wineskin s'affiche --> tu presses le bouton du haut : Install Software (installer un logiciel) --> nouveau panneau Installer --> tu choisis l'option supérieure : Choose setup executable (choisir un fichier exécutable d'installation) --> tu obtiens une fenêtre Finder de navigation --> tu navigues à ton fichier exécutable : *pf7-setup-fr-7.2.1.exe* et tu presses le bouton Choose.

*- e)* une fenêtre d'installation s'affiche : Installer Photophiltre 7- Version 7.2.1 > _Suivant_ > _J'accepte_ > _Suivant_ > _Installer_ > _Fermer_ => l'interface graphique Photophiltre 7 s'ouvre sur ton Bureau comme ceci :





​--> il est possible qu'en parallèle à cette fenêtre graphique > tu aies un petit panneau Busy... avec mention : Wineskin is currently busy Please wait avec une roue crantée giratoire qui tourne indéfiniment --> fais un clic sur ce panneau > un nouveau panneau s'affiche : Choose executable (choisissez le programme exécutif de l'application) --> _OK_ (le chemin est indiqué) --> tu refermes le panneau d'installation Wineskin réaffiché.

=> désormais ton application «Photophiltre 7» se lance d'un double-clic --> tu n'as qu'à te créer un alias que tu places où tu veux (ton Bureau par exemple) ou bien tu fais un glisser de l'application dans le Dock pour y créer un raccourci de lancement.


----------



## bibiche (14 Février 2017)

Wahou ! impressionnant ! je pose une question et la réponse est un développement sur mesure !
super réactivité !
merci macomaniac !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2017)

De rien > *bibiche*. Les questions de « portage » m'intéressent toujours.

Tu noteras une bourde de ma part : l'ai constamment écrit «Photo*ph*iltre» là où l'intitulé authentique est «Photo*f*iltre».

Pas si bizarre que ça, si tu considères que la ressource utilisée pour des «portages» est *Wine*. Je sais que *Wine* signifie : *Wine is not an emulator* > mais tu remarqueras que cet acronyme présuppose que le *W* est mis pour *Wine* = le vin en Anglais. Dont on sait qu'il est mis en bouteille avant qu'on puisse le boire. Or le procédé du «portage» consiste à embouteiller des programmes Windows *.exe* dans des espèces de flacons logiques destinés à donner l'illusion au programme qu'il est porté par un environnement Windows.

Je pense que ce terme *Wine* (pinard) a suivi son chemin dans mon imagination > pour me suggérer l'emploi du mot «philtre» ancien (un breuvage magique) > à la place du mot «filtre» : appareil de clarification -


----------



## Bleu2prusse (16 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé de suivre la procédure de macomaniac, mais la case CREATE NEW BLANK WRAPPER reste grisé.
Impossible de la valider.
J'ai fait mal quelque chose ou bien ?
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ce serait sympa.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2017)

Bonjour *Bleu2prusse
*
- Quel est on OS actuel ?

- Si tu vas à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > _Général_ => quelle est la case cochée en bas à la rubrique :


*Autoriser les applications téléchargées de :* ?


----------



## Bleu2prusse (16 Juin 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac
Je suis sous Sierra
Autorisés Apple et développeurs identifiés


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2017)

Va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre ouverte fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et ↩︎ de nouveau.


cette commande appelle en droits *root* (*sudo*) >  l'utilitaire *spctl* (*s*ystem_*p*olicy_*c*on*t*ro*l*) > avec l'option : *--master-disable* qui supprime le déni d'autorisation imposé par la "police-Système" à certaines opérations (comme le lancement d'applications non certifiées)

=> tu n'as qu'à  re-démarrer un coup > et retester l'application «Wineskin Winery.app».


----------



## Bleu2prusse (16 Juin 2017)

Avant de faire mon root (sudo) t'es trop fort dans tes explications, est-ce que tu peux me dire si c'est normal que dans INSTALLED ENGINES, il y a la version WS9Wine 1.9.9
Et que plus bas dans WRAPPER VERSION, il y a la version 2.6.2


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2017)

Presse le bouton *+* (avant "*New Engine(s) available !*") > ce qui va convertir le panneau à "*Add Engine*" > sélectionne avec l'onglet dans la liste la *WS9Wine2.5* > presse le bouton *Download and Install*.

Il faut mettre à jour l'application.


----------



## Bleu2prusse (16 Juin 2017)

Super ! ça fonctionne comme ça.
Merci mille fois.
Je vais pouvoir continuer l'installation.
T'es formidable !


----------



## Bleu2prusse (16 Juin 2017)

Macomaniac, je tenais à te dire que j'avais réussi à installer Photofiltre sur mon Imac, et que ça fonctionne super bien.
Tu as tout tellement bien détaillé, que même ceux qui comme moi débutent sur Mac,  peuvent réussir.
Un super grand merci !


----------



## pParfait (11 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Je ne souhaite pas publier de réponse : visiteur je cherchais des informations.
Habitué de ce type de démarche, je voulais simplement dire combien j'ai été <<épaté>> par la réponse de macromania. Je n'avais encore jamais trouvé un déroulement aussi clair, aussi précis, même en terme de <<traduction>> : c'est tout simplement impressionnant. (D'autant que je venais de regarder un "tuto" d'une imbécilité remarquable).
Je ne sais pas comment faire (dans ce forum) pour exprimer ma satisfaction. Mais je tenais à le dire parce qu'une telle réponse est très rare et on sait que ce qui est rare vaut de l'or.
Merci et cordialement.


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2017)

MacG devrait l'embaucher pour rédiger un manuel avec des exemples sur le Terminal, je suis sûr que ça se vendrait comme des petits pains au chocolat.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> MacG devrait l'embaucher pour rédiger un manuel avec des exemples sur le Terminal, je suis sûr que ça se vendrait comme des petits pains au chocolat.



J'en suis persuadé egalement... et je serais même prêt à opter pour une formule d'abonnement avec une livraison mensuelle de nouveaux episodes Macomaniesques [emoji106]


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2017)

Quoi, Macomaniac fait aussi des petits pains au chocolat ?
Je m'y abonne aussi


----------



## camp233 (14 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis ravi d'avoir pu trouvé enfin une solution pour installer photofiltre sur Mac. Merci c'est top! J'ai réalisé une première installation et j'ai cliqué sur Annuler lorsque ces deux fenêtres se sont affichées. (petite capture écran) On me demande si je veux installer Wine Gecko Installer.

Est ce que j'aurais du accepter? Je ne savais pas quoi faire. Du coup ça à fonctionné... sauf que je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais photofiltre affiche mes photos dans une très mauvaise qualité et c'est assez lent. Est-ce à cause de cela? 

Je peux refaire une autre installation si il le faut et cette fois ci j'aimerai installer une autre version de photofiltre avec laquelle je suis plus à l'aise : 6.5.3 avec installeur
Est-ce la même manipulation à effectuer? 

Merci beaucoup
Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2017)

Salut *camp
*
Oui : je te conseille de laisser installer *Wine Gecko*.

Si tu disposes d'un autre installateur *.exe* > la démarche est la même. Il suffit au moment opportun de naviguer jusqu'à lui pour qu'il soit injecté dans le paquet de la nouvelle application.


----------



## camp233 (14 Août 2017)

Merci pour la réponse. J'ai donc réussi avec l'autre version de photofiltre en installant Wine Gecko en plus mais cela ne change rien malheureusement, j'ai vraiment une mauvaise qualité de mes documents et c'est donc inutilisable pour moi. J'ai réalisé 2 captures écran pour montrer. Est-ce possible d'obtenir une qualité normal comme sur Windows?

Je tiens à signaler en plus de cela que lorsqu'on affiche en 100% avec la loupe la qualité est bonne. Quand on enregistre le document, ça l'est également. C'est juste un problème de visionnage quand on réduit les pourcentages de la loupe. Mais c'est quand même assez handicapant car je ne vois rien et je ne zoom pas d'aussi près pour travailler. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2017)

camp233 a dit:


> Est-ce possible d'obtenir une qualité normal comme sur Windows?



Là tu m'en demandes trop. Je me suis contenté dans ce fil d'indiquer comment porter le programme Windows Photofiltre dans l'environnement Mac > mais je ne me suis jamais servi de ce logiciel (et pas davantage dans Windows dont je n'ai jamais utilisé le Système d'exploitation).

Il faudrait que tu obtiennes des retours d'expérience des membres qui sont intervenu dans ce fil et à l'intention desquels j'avais rédigé mon petit tuto.


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2017)

camp233 a dit:


> Est-ce possible d'obtenir une qualité normal comme sur Windows?


Ce que tu obtiens avec ce logiciel en utilisant Wine Gecko est une émulation qui ne peut pas exploiter une puce ou carte graphique et l'écran Retina d'un modèle de Mac. Ce coté flou restera, je pense que le résultat dans une vraie machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware sera bien meilleur et j'en suis même sûr.

Photofiltre pour Windows n'est plus mis-à-jour depuis le 12/07/2013. En son temps ce logiciel était excellent, mais ça c'était avant, sinon sous macOS j'aurais tendance à te conseiller d'utiliser Pixelmator qui est dans la même veine mais largement plus puissant, il n'est pas gratuit mais pas très cher.


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je suis néophyte dans le monde Apple. 
Je suis intérssé par ce fil de discussion car utilisateur de Photofiltre je souhaiterai retrouver ce logiciel sur mon nouveau Macbook pro.
La procédure décrite par macomaniac est admirablement bien expliquée cependant je rencontre un problème au niveau de l'étape "d". J'arrive à retrouver mon fichier *pf7-setup-fr-7.2.1.exe *situé dans mon dossier "téléchargement", cependant lorsque que je clique sur "Choose" il y a un petit panneau Busy  avec mention : Wineskin is currently busy Please wait avec une roue crantée giratoire qui tourne. Et même lorsque je sélectionne à nouveau avec "Choose" mon fichier Photofiltre , j'ai toujours cette roue cranté et la fenêtre Busy qui réapparait...
Je pense faire une erreur mais je n'arrive pas à la comprendre. quelqu'un peut il m'aider svp?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *BruS*

Je viens de ré-expérimenter l'installation (dans Mojave 10.14) -->

- même étape finale que toi. Je clique *Choose Setup Executable* > sélectionne l'exécutable : *pf7-setup-fr-7.2.1.exe* --> *Wineskin is currently busy - Please Wait...*​
- à un moment donné surgit en parallèle le panneau d'instalation de PhotoFiltre 7

​
=> ça ne le fait pas chez toi ?


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *BruS*
> 
> Je viens de ré-expérimenter l'installation (dans Mojave 10.14) -->
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Non chez moi j'ai cette fenêtre "Busy..." et cette roue crantée qui tourne indéfiniment.
J'ai tout refermé (en forçant l'arrêt) pour réessayer la procédure mais j'ai toujours le même résultat...
J'ai l'impression que le problème provient de mon fichier .exe ...


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Je ne l'ai pas précisé mais j'ai cette 2éme fenêtre qui apparaît aussi:
"
No new executables found!

Maybe the installer failed...?

If you tried to install somewhere other than C: drive (drive_c in the wrapper) then you will get this message too.  All software must be installed in C: drive."


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Tu l'as téléchargé de cette page ? --> ☞*PhotoFiltre Studio*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Fichier du haut : installeur - *5 Mo*.


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu l'as téléchargé de cette page ? --> ☞*PhotoFiltre Studio*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Fichier du haut : installeur - *5 Mo*.



Biensûr que non... 

Lorsque je clique sur le lien de ton message de 2017, je ne tombe pas sur la même page que le lien que tu viens de me donner.
Je pense que l'erreur vient de là! Je réinstalle Photofiltre à partir de ce lien et réessaie la procédure...


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Le résultat est identique...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

J'ai un cadeau pour toi (dans une pochette surprise de la marque *ZIP*). Le voici -->

☞*Photophiltre 7.app.zip*☜​
=> clique le lien rouge pour télécharger depuis ma DropBox. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'application se lance chez toi...


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'ai un cadeau pour toi (dans une pochette surprise de la marque *ZIP*). Le voici -->
> 
> ☞*Photophiltre 7.app.zip*☜​
> => clique le lien rouge pour télécharger depuis ma DropBox. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'application se lance chez toi...



Rien ne se passe quand je lance le fichier ...


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Lorsque je dézippe le fichier Photophiltre 7.app et que je le lance, rien ne se passe... Où dois-je le placer ? Dans le dossier Wineskin créé précédemment ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Oui. C'est un paquetage d'application que je t'ai transmis > qui doit pouvoir se lancer d'un double-clic (à condition que tu aies, installées sur ton Mac, des ressources sur lesquelles l'application Winery Wineskin compte). Le lancement est lent (une bonne trentaine de secondes).


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Question bête, le fichier .exe doit se trouver dans un fichier particulier lorsqu'on veut l'installer via Wineskin ??


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Photophiltre 7.app > *Contents* > *Resources* > *drive_c* > *Programm Files* > *PhotoFiltre 7* > *PhotoFiltre7.exe*.


----------



## BruS1 (27 Novembre 2018)

Bon...
J'ai téléchargé le fichier Photophiltre 7.app via le lien que tu m'as donné;
J'ai placé ce fichier dans le dossier Wineskin que j'avais installé précédemment;
J'ai ensuite placé le fichier Photofiltre.exe ici:  
Photophiltre 7.app > Contents > Resources > drive_c > Programm Files > PhotoFiltre 7 > PhotoFiltre7.exe;

Quand je double-clique sur Photophiltre 7.app., rien ne se passe...

J'avoue que je baisse les bras pour ce soir...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2018)

Dans quel environnement d'OS est-ce que tu opères ?


----------



## BruS1 (28 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans quel environnement d'OS est-ce que tu opères ?



Bonjour,

Je suis parti un peu vite hier.
Je voulais te remercier macomaniac d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider même si je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème. Comme je l'avais précisé, je suis nouveau sur Mac et je découvre cet outil...
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook pro 2018.

Pour répondre à ta question l'environnement OS dans lequel j'opère est *macOS High Sierra version 
10.13.6 (17G3025)*.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2018)

J'ai l'impression qu'avec des OS "non-*apfs*"' --> il était plus aisé de créer une application comme Photofiltre...

- pour moi-même > dans Mojave > je n'arrive pas à déplacer l'exécutable dans le paquetage de l'application (l'étape juste après la tienne).​


----------



## BruS1 (28 Novembre 2018)

Du coup tu penses que pour moi il n'est pas possible d'utiliser Photofiltre 7 sur mon Macbook pro?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

Je reviens dans le fil.

- j'ai un volume expérimental dans lequel est installé une version propre de Mojave 10.14 - ce qui permet des tests dans des conditions natives. J'ai démarré sur ce volume et j'ai décidé de créer une application portée de PhotoFiltre 7. J'y ai réussi avec une facilité déconcertante.​
- j'ai téléchargé et installé l'application Winery Wineskin de telle manière que > dans le panneau rectangulaire haut de cette application > à « *Installed Engines* » la version soit : *WS9Wine2.22* & à  » *Wrapper version* » la version soit : *Wineskin-2.6.2*.​
- des installations supplémentaire de *Mono* & de *Gecko* ont eu lieu dans l'intervalle.​
- j'ai pressé enfin le bouton de l'application : *Create New Blank Wrapper* (= créer un nouveau paquetage applicatif vide). Je l'ai intitutlé PhotoF7. Après travail de création > j'ai cliqué sur *OK* dans le panneau annonçant la fin de cette création. J'ai quitté l'application Wikeskin Winery.​
- j'ai été dans le sous-dossier des Applications de mon compte > dossier Wineskin > application PhotoF7 et je l'ai lancée d'un double-clic (il m'a fallu m'y reprendre à 2 fois). J'ai obtenu le petit panneau *Wineskin* aux 4 options. J'ai pressé le bouton du haut : *Install Software*.​
- j'avais téléchargé (pour varier) du site PhotoFiltre 7 le 2è item proposé en version française libre : le dossier destiné à une clé USB  (prétendûment) et intitulé *PhotoFiltre7*. Je choisis donc la sous-option de *Install Software* : *Copy a Folder Inside* (copier un dossier dans le paquetage applicatif) -->​
- un panneau : *Choose Executable* s'affiche me proposant automatiquement comme localisation : 
	
	



```
/Program Files/PhotoFiltre7/PhotoFiltre7.exe
```
 je presse le bouton de droite : *OK* --> immédiatement > le petit panneau *Wineskin* aux 4 options se réaffiche > comme au départ > sans aucun indice d'un travail de coulisse quelconque. Alors hop ! --> je quitte l'application en pressant le bouton du bas *Quit*.​
- je reviens dans le sous-dossier des Applications de mon compte > dossier Wineskin > application PhotoF7 et je la lance d'un double-clic. Après une quinzaine de secondes de résilience > l'application se lance correctement.​
----------

J'ai cherché à récidiver cette opération dans mon volume Mojave 10.4.2 (personnalisé) : je ne parviens pas à lancer à la fin une application PhotoFiltre 7 valide.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce que la seule différence entre la "version propre de Mojave 10.14" et "Mojave 10.4.2 (personnalisé)" est dans le second cas tu as mis à jour Mojave en 10.14.2 ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

La version propre est un 10.14 tout court - non mis à jour. Un volume qui traînait inemployé et que j'ai pensé à réutiliser.

- il m'avait servi au départ - étant de faible occupation : *16 Go* - à m'exercer à confectionner des image-disques de* Conteneur apfs* --> pour réutilisation ensuite avec la commande *asr*. Car plus l'image-disque est légère et plus ça va vite...​


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2018)

Etant curieux, j'ai testé le fichier de la réponse #29 et le résultat est...





...sous macOS Mojave 10.14.1 au format APFS.


----------

